# Shigefusas at Rakuten



## wsfarrell (Aug 17, 2012)

There are currently 10 Shigefusas available here from the Nzshinkai store at Rakuten.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, I think I just bought a santoku:knife:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 17, 2012)

I know for sure there are less than 10 right now hehehe.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 17, 2012)

i want that 300 mm yanagi, but no money.


----------



## echerub (Aug 17, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Thanks, I think I just bought a santoku:knife:



I *think* I did, too. KU one.

Do they send me a Paypal invoice later or something? I chose the Paypal option but the whole thing "completed" without kicking me over to Paypal.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 17, 2012)

echerub said:


> I *think* I did, too. KU one.
> 
> Do they send me a Paypal invoice later or something? I chose the Paypal option but the whole thing "completed" without kicking me over to Paypal.



I sent a follow-up email and then received another email with directions to send payment with shipping (including amount) to an email address...likely didn't need the follow-up email after all, but the transaction was rather confusing.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 17, 2012)

chinacats said:


> I sent a follow-up email and then received another email with directions to send payment with shipping (including amount) to an email address...likely didn't need the follow-up email after all, but the transaction was rather confusing.



That guy is a reputable seller. I purchased from him before. If you buy from him directly, you might be able to negotiate some discount. [email protected] His name is Takashi.
M


----------



## mainaman (Aug 17, 2012)

aren't those kind of expensive compared to what Maksim sells them for?


----------



## wsfarrell (Aug 17, 2012)

mainaman said:


> aren't those kind of expensive compared to what Maksim sells them for?



On the one comparison I did (270 yanagiba), Rakuten was a little cheaper ($541 at JNS, $530 at Rakuten).


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 17, 2012)

I compared the miroshi deba I picked up to a few other sources and it was cheaper by about $20 with shipping included.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 17, 2012)

No wait is worth a few extra sometimes too!!


----------



## maxim (Aug 17, 2012)

I will also say grab one wile you can  
Shigefusa becoming more and more rare and it seems to me he making less knives now. 
I also expect some more price increase very soon again.


----------



## ParJ (Aug 17, 2012)

There is also some Kuro Nakiri but Shigefusa is missspelled, you find it in the same shop but here http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nzshinkai/item/265207/. Just picked one...


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 17, 2012)

Forge hemorrhoids must be a beeatch!


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 17, 2012)

Also some Masamoto kasumi but I can't read kanji so I don't know if they are kasumi (KK) or hon-kasumi (KS)...


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 17, 2012)

I love the translations. Original shall be none the worse for it haze, 27 centimeters of ball white steel fish-slicing knives


----------



## mainaman (Aug 17, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I love the translations. Original shall be none the worse for it haze, 27 centimeters of ball white steel fish-slicing knives


"Tamahagane" is translated as "steel balls" that always cracks me up. The other one that is really funny is "Ozuko", it is translated as "Big Butt".


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2012)

The fish tweezers translation:
Edo Komachi highest grade having no backbone
Handmade emasculation made in Tokyo.
120 millimeters in total length, omission conditions are different.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 18, 2012)

Is that 300 yanagi still there?! It's torturing me...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 18, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Is that 300 yanagi still there?! It's torturing me...



Appears to be, yes.


----------



## chuck239 (Aug 19, 2012)

I cant believe a 300 yanagi is still sitting there for $565! If i was a righty it would be gone....

-Chuck


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 19, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Is that 300 yanagi still there?! It's torturing me...



Three kasumi left and three kitaeji left.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 19, 2012)

Still four of the misspelled nakiri left...


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 21, 2012)

I just caved and bought a 300mm yanagiba... after buying a Mizuno Blue #1 fugu last night. It's been a good week


----------



## schanop (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Jesse, how about a new deba you've been talking about? Another Shig would be a good company to yanagiba :viking:


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 21, 2012)

Sticking with my trusty Masamoto for now, I was just mad at it that one time... how are you finding that 180 deba?


----------



## schanop (Aug 21, 2012)

I like it very much so far. Had it on a few more fish. And it is a very good compliment to Hide ko-deba 135 and Masamoto KS 195, bang right in the middle.

Should I also note that Shigefusa deba is measured from the handle, so 180mm one is closer to typical 165mm deba rather than 180mm deba. The size is very good for my usage.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 21, 2012)

Let me know if you ever stop liking it


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

Jesse, is your deba a KK as well?


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it's 180mm KK.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

I was eyeing the KK 180 usuba in April, it's really nice. I'll have a look at the deba next month. Thanks!


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got an email from Takashi saying he's on vacation until the 23rd and doesn't know how many Shigs are still in stock... anyone else get a confirmation like this yet?


----------



## chinacats (Aug 22, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Just got an email from Takashi saying he's on vacation until the 23rd and doesn't know how many Shigs are still in stock... anyone else get a confirmation like this yet?



I have received 2 total, the first was from [email protected] and the 2nd was from [email protected] of the second email was in characters that I couldn't read. :O


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine just confirmed my order and said he would send it out when he returned on the 24th.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope that's the case for me...


----------



## chinacats (Aug 22, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Hope that's the case for me...



+1

BTW, still 3 of the Shig nakiri's available...wonder if they are not that popular or if people just can't find it because of the spelling?


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 23, 2012)

It said 3 yanagis left as well, once I went through the checkout process, it said 2 left. But then I got that email saying he doesn't know what's left... I just hope my dreams aren't crushed ha


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone here had further news? I haven't heard back but just had twice the amount of the knife I bought taken from my account...

Now going back to the site most of the knives are back for sale again. I'm getting a bad feeling...


----------



## chinacats (Aug 24, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Has anyone here had further news? I haven't heard back but just had twice the amount of the knife I bought taken from my account...
> 
> Now going back to the site most of the knives are back for sale again. I'm getting a bad feeling...



I just received an email saying that mine had shipped, might want to shoot them an email.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 24, 2012)

I got an email stating that he was having a tough time running my card. I haven't checked the total yet.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds sketchy.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 24, 2012)

Just called my bank, I got charged 2 times from them over 2 days... I emailed Takashi, hoping this gets fixed soon.


----------



## ParJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Got an email today confirming the order and shipping fee. He asked to send PP payment to his email.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 24, 2012)

I got an email saying he'd ship my item today. But he hasn't responded to the email I sent about the double payment. I wish I had gone through Paypal.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Aug 25, 2012)

Takashi emailed me yesterday, saying my Shig had shipped and gave me the tracking number.

He then followed up with another email saying the first price was charged and then refunded, then a second price was charged with a little bit more for shipping added. My bank just hasn't sorted it out yet, due to the weekend.

So, I feel like a bit of a spaz...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 27, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Takashi emailed me yesterday, saying my Shig had shipped and gave me the tracking number.
> 
> He then followed up with another email saying the first price was charged and then refunded, then a second price was charged with a little bit more for shipping added. My bank just hasn't sorted it out yet, due to the weekend.
> 
> So, I feel like a bit of a spaz...



I had the same issue with my card rejection that it went on both cards but was immediately reversed out today and low and behold the knife arrived today also. Amazingly fast shipping on that one and it was nicely gift wrapped. The final price ended up $10 cheaper after international shipping was added. All in all a good experience with Takashi.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 27, 2012)

I have bashed the USPS in the recent past and I will state that it was shipped via USPS Global services and showed up without a dent in the box. So I will add a +1 to their column for the time being.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 27, 2012)

I am on the fence of weather to get the Santouku, or the Nikiri. I just am not sure how much I will be using the Nikiri if I get it.

The gyuto is to small for my, I know I wont use it at all. So it is out.


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have tried ordering from Rakuten before and also found the payment system confusing.Click on the link and look at the petty-the translation states it has forge haemorrhoids - is this a knife makers injury?


----------



## bieniek (Sep 2, 2012)

Try to understand what the author tried to express, not direct exact translation to English.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 2, 2012)

scotchef38 said:


> Click on the link and look at the petty-the translation states it has forge haemorrhoids - is this a knife makers injury?



:rofl2:


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 2, 2012)

Its not a Haiku


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 2, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Takashi emailed me yesterday, saying my Shig had shipped and gave me the tracking number.
> 
> He then followed up with another email saying the first price was charged and then refunded, then a second price was charged with a little bit more for shipping added. My bank just hasn't sorted it out yet, due to the weekend.
> 
> So, I feel like a bit of a spaz...



You need to keep track of holidays in Japan, as on those days the store is closed and Takashi won't respond. 

From my experience, he shipped very promptly, and there was no issues whatsoever, so deal without worries.

M


----------



## wsfarrell (Sep 3, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> From my experience, he shipped very promptly, and there was no issues whatsoever, so deal without worries.



Ditto.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 3, 2012)

scotchef38 said:


> ....the translation states it has forge haemorrhoids - is this a knife makers injury?


 :lol2:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 3, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> You need to keep track of holidays in Japan, as on those days the store is closed and Takashi won't respond.
> 
> From my experience, he shipped very promptly, and there was no issues whatsoever, so deal without worries.
> 
> M



Takashi actually did respond personally which I thanked him for knowing that he was on vacation. As I stated, I have no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Sep 4, 2012)

In the end, I had a very good experience. I just freaked out when $1100 went out of my account and the emails I got from Rakuten were in complete Japanese.

Takashi did respond quickly and shipped very fast. Happy with my Shig!


----------



## chinacats (Sep 4, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> Takashi did respond quickly and shipped very fast. Happy with my Shig!



+1

Nice that it all worked out. My experience was pleasant other than the initial weirdness of ordering and a few emails that were a little confusing. Looks like quite a few knives left, surprising that they have had as many as they have and they have been able to keep them in stock for a couple weeks now. Either way, overall good experience and the knife is quite nice as well (KU santoku).


----------



## chinacats (Jan 21, 2013)

Four more 240 kasumi wa-gyuto's are available there now...


----------



## Canadian (Jan 22, 2013)

I just purchased a 210 kasumi gyuto. I've missed my 240mm Shig for quite a while now and I love the craftsmanship these knives possess so I couldn't help myself even thou I'm not a big Japanese knife guy--Shigefusa is truly the exception for me. 

I decided on 210 this time because my 240 ran long by about 15mm. I'm hoping the 210 will be closer to 220-225.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jan 22, 2013)

I think this nshinkai guy and Maksim are buying everything Shigefusa makes. If you count the number of knives "left in stock," nshinkai at Rakuten has 30!

My 210 from Maksim is 210mm from tip to machi (which is perfect for me). I hope yours is longer, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 22, 2013)

wsfarrell said:


> I think this nshinkai guy and Maksim are buying everything Shigefusa makes. If you count the number of knives "left in stock," nshinkai at Rakuten has 30!
> 
> My 210 from Maksim is 210mm from tip to machi (which is perfect for me). I hope yours is longer, if that's what you're looking for.



To be honest that 10-15mm does not feel different to me in use. Moreover, I've wanted to get an 8" knife for a while now.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 22, 2013)

The 210 mioroshi is tempting me!


----------



## miketayl0r (Jan 24, 2013)

YES!!! FINALLY GOT A 240MM KASUMI


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 24, 2013)

miketayl0r said:


> YES!!! FINALLY GOT A 240MM KASUMI



Congrats!


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 4, 2013)

just a quick question, the store in the OP says, _"if beautiful finish is very important for you, I do not recommend Shigefusa"_. why is that? i always thought that shigefusa was sublime, or is this only true for the blades, and not F&F for example?


----------



## schanop (May 4, 2013)

Keen eyes, daddy yo yo. The statement has recently appeared in the past month or two.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 4, 2013)

Maybe some people expect a mirror finish? I have no idea what that means.


----------



## maxim (May 4, 2013)

Its because some costumers expect total Perfection from a Handmade knife  Not that it is a bad thing. But its just impossible, there will always be some miner mistakes in they knives. Like bit misplaced Kanji, some minor polishing issues etc. 
Shigefusa try to make perfect knives in a straightness, grind, heat tread kind of way and FF is just side product. But some expect it to be perfect in FF too so i think thats why


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 4, 2013)

maxim said:


> But some expect it to be perfect in FF too so i think thats why



Pretty sure mine is! (Not that this stopped me from sending it to Marko for new pants.)


----------



## maxim (May 4, 2013)

We just have different opinions what is good FF  Thats it, and again it is not a bad thing 
For example i have seen Shigefusas with irregular cladding where cladding get polished out in some places some makers do that on purpose but for some it looks like bad FF, i personally like it


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 4, 2013)

maxim said:


> We just have different opinions what is good FF



I wasn't complaining about the fit and finish of my gyuto, quite the opposite. I think it's the best I've ever seen (not that I have seen all that much compared to you and others). Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 4, 2013)

I think the Ratuken notice is up there for 2 reasons. For example, if people read this forum, where excited new Shig owners extoll the fabulous finish of their knives, people might imagine that when they get their own that it'll really knock their socks off too, and it might for some but might not for others. So this is similar to what's been said, especially if people aren't used to handmade items and have unrealistic expectations. Another reason I think is that perhaps the Ratuken seller has had a tough experience or two with foreign customers and complaints and so is being really cautious. Logically there should be a lot more sellers that operate directly out of Japan, but due to the language and cultural differences, and also because Japanese can be quite sensitive and want everything to be 100% correct, I think few do and those who might are also hesitant or cautious about how they go about it.

As for imperfect Shigs, I love the d-shaped handle on my gyuto - knife bought from Japan - but it was fitted on the blade at a slight angle. It bothered me a bit at first because it wasn't 'perfect' but it's hardly something anyone would notice and it does nothing to change its performance, and so I don't care anymore.


----------



## maxim (May 4, 2013)

I know  
I just refer why he wrote that. like Patatas Bravas say it is much more difficult for Japanese to handle those kind of things 
And Shigefusa now got so much expectations that in real world just not realistic



Johnny.B.Good said:


> I wasn't complaining about the fit and finish of my gyuto, quite the opposite. I think it's the best I've ever seen (not that I have seen all that much compared to you and others). Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 4, 2013)

Maxim - maybe you have an idea?

I noticed the photo of (I think) 2 older Shigefusa on your blog of your recent trip. Did you find out how old they were? I'm curious how Shigefusa have changed, maybe improved, over time. I don't know when foreign customers started to buy them, but perhaps this has influenced some change and improvement?

I've seen lots of Japanese that might be great performers, but which don't have the best finishes. Perhaps if kitchen knives are viewed often as practical tools, there hasn't always been as much emphasis on having excellent finishes, but maybe foreign expectations have influenced some makers.


----------



## maxim (May 4, 2013)

Old shigefusa FF was much more worse then now, they was about 30 years old and was very rough both spine and choil. Shigefusa have improved a lot sins then !
And i think it is not overseas costumers influents but they own  Shigefusa them self actually dont care so much about overseas costumer as they never sell direct to them.

Also Japanese costumers do not complane about same things as we do here, FF issues is not important for them as it is for us here. They look more at steel and performance of the knife then its FF. As i been told there was never complain in japan about bit weird kanji or slightly rough choil etc.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (May 4, 2013)

maxim said:


> Old shigefusa FF was much more worse then now ... Also Japanese costumers do not complane about same things as we do here, FF issues is not important for them as it is for us here. They look more at steel and performance of the knife then its FF. As i been told there was never complain in japan about bit weird kanji or slightly rough choil etc.



Yes, that was my impression about this too! Good FF is nice, but of course the steel & performance are what you (should) buy it for. Also, I have never heard of a Japanese getting custom handles. Different tastes, indeed.


----------

